# Teaching him to protect (bite/bark) in command



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

Hi, I've been bringing my dog to obedience school and let me tell you... IT WORKS! So Stormy right now can sit, heel, lay down, and stay all by commands. Now that he has learn the basic commands, I want to teach stormy the ways of being able to know the difference of a threat (stranger) and a friend. I want to know how I can teach him to bite like how those television shows...(with the protection suit) and command him to bark when I'm next to him. I'm eager to do this because I've been ransacked and my neighbors too. If I was in danger, I would want my dog to be able to know the command to protect. NO, I do not want to do this to make my dog aggressive. If I buy the suits, how do I make my dog bite it? Maybe if anyone is from Southern California and knows some training place, please do PM me with some information. 

Thanks


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

That takes a looong time. Maybe you should hook up with your local SCH club so you can learn more about the sport.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

You need to seek out a professional trainer. Not all dogs can be personal protection dogs, they have to have the right temperament and you will need to have your dog evaluated by a professional before any training begins. Not from your area, but Im sure others can steer you towards a good trainer near you.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Besides, Owning a bite suit or sleeve and wearing it on yourself is NOT a good idea. Then, if you let others wear it, you need to make sure they are trained to wear the suit or sleeve. One can never be sure where the dog's instinct will bite. It requires lots of training from a professional protection trainer as well as lots of patience. This is NOT your normal OB or agility training where you can wing it. 

I've met with a few schH schools in Southern California but so far, none of them are what I've expected or up to par with what I want. 

Lastly, depending on your neighborhood, it would be a lot cheaper to install an Alarm or invest in a can of pepper-spray, then to jeoperdize your dog in those situations. Unless other reasons such as being attacked when you're in the streets..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: StormyK9If I buy the suits, how do I make my dog bite it?


Please do not try this on your own.


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

ok, Thanks everyone. So I guess me training him to do this is out of the picture. I want to seek a professional, but Technostorm, you said some are just not as good. So how do I know which one is a perfect trainer? I know that if I meet with one of these trainers and they show me some there skills that they have done with other dogs, I can be easily persuade which is something I don't want to happen. I want to know what is a good/bad trainer. You guys also metion "SCH club", may I ask what is that? 

Thanks


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Aren't obedience classes great?

I bought a book called,

Manstopper!: Training a Canine Guardian (Hardcover)

by Joel McMains. 

Very interesting read even if you don't plan on doing this type of training. However, since you are new to this, experienced help is important. But you probably learned that in your obedience classes. 

As above, your best bet is to find a local Schutzhund club.
http://www.germanshepherddog.com/

(BTW, the list of clubs in under the INFO tab.)


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

> Quote:So I guess me training him to do this is out of the picture.


Just think of it simply like this: Do you really want to train your dog to EVER put his teeth on YOU? That would send the WAY wrong message to your boy, not to mention potentially put you in danger. I second what has been said about finding a SchH club near you.

SchH stands for "schutzhund" which is a dog sport designed to test a GSD for breedability. (LOL did I just make up a word?) I like to tell people you can compare it to a human triathlon. You train your dog to go to trials and compete against other dogs in three events, Protection, Obedience, and Tracking. It is truly an impressive thing to watch a fully trained SchH dog work.

This would be great for you, as it sounds like you enjoy training and working together with your dog, and that's a huge part of Schutzhund. Just do a google search and you will find lots of info. There's also a schutzhund section on this board. Also, be sure to do a search for schutzhund videos on YouTube. 

I hope your interest is sparked! Good luck!

-Jackie


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The first insight to know if a trainer is a good one is: If you ask to protection train your dog and the guy tells you "ok, there is $xxxxxx money" run away. If you ask the same question and the trainer tells you that not all dogs can be trained and needs to evaluate yours, your environment (place the dog lives in, family members, etc) and the level of control you have over your dog to start thinking about training BOTH of you, then it would gain some points for me.

Other think is bad trainers threaten the dogs until the feel so stressed that learn to avoid stress by biting. Very old school but very widespread too. You need a trainer that works in boosting the dog's confidence until he thinks he's the bigger monster of the world and can eat every burglar that enters your house because he always wins. But... it may take months to even years of work and you must be aware of that.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Your pup is approx 6 months old? Imo, that's entirely too young to be thinking seriously about training any sort of protection work. You need to be * socializing * your pup so that he knows most strangers are perfectly safe. 

It's my experience that a very well socialized dogs learn how normal people behave in everyday situations. Then, when they encounter someone who is behaving outside the norm, they will act protectively. So, the more socialization, the better. 

If you simply want a dog that barks on command (when the doorbell rings, for example), you can teach your pup to speak. Give him a hand signal that you can repeat -- like pointing at him. Then he'll repeat the barking each time you point at him. It sounds the same to the guy outside your door, but to your pup, you're just playing a happy game. 

At this stage though, you need to be protecting your puppy, not the other way around. Any sort of "protective" activity you see (if any) is fear being acted out. We don't want that. A happy carefree puppy will be your best bet for a loyal protective adult. 

Check out ScH clubs, if you're interested in ScH. Certainly you can look into PPD training too. But I've found that all of my dogs (regardless of breed) have been protective when they see something/someone that isn't right, without a bit of protection training.


----------



## Angie (Sep 2, 2009)

When we have a rash of breaks ins I was never hit. 
I was told this was because I had dogs that bark. It does not matter what size they are just as long as they bark at people. 
So I would just keep up the training and not discourage the barking at sounds outside and people at the door. 
I let mine bark a few times, let them know I am aware of their alarm and then they settle back down.
Good Luck


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: StormyK9ok, Thanks everyone. So I guess me training him to do this is out of the picture. I want to seek a professional, but Technostorm, you said some are just not as good. So how do I know which one is a perfect trainer? I know that if I meet with one of these trainers and they show me some there skills that they have done with other dogs, I can be easily persuade which is something I don't want to happen. I want to know what is a good/bad trainer. You guys also metion "SCH club", may I ask what is that?
> Thanks


Well, I don't know what others might think, but from my previous experiences, in order to do Schutzhund or just protection works, the dog must go thru a chain of temperament test to evaluate his/her capacities. 

Most of the Schutzhund Club in Southern California requires you to become a trial member and have lots of strict rules which IMO is politcally enforced by a few elite members of the club. All others are considered secondary members. This is what discouraged me as I've seen and hear those who were childish enough with "my dog is better then your dog" type comments. Again, this is only in my own personal opinion. But I wouldn't want to drive 45min to a club only to kiss some rear ends so I can at least get my dog training done. 

There are other training facilities in Riverside and near San Diego which requires you to board your dog there. They are outrageously expensive. I don't like the fact that they require you to board your dog there. As I personally don't like the idea of training dogs only and not the owners. 

What I do suggest is first to buy a few books on GSD protection work. Something you can read regarding Schutzhund training, and then building up your dog's attitude and temperament to that direction and then working with your dog in your own privacy. Once you get the foundations and understandings squared, you might want to look into a club or training facilty which will help you and work with you on just protection alone. Since you will be able to train your dog regular BH and SchH type OB and tracking on your own. 

Again, expect to invest not only time but lots of $$$ for this type of training. 

Lastly, I would also suggest reading this board on schutzhund training and asking more questions here since we have a lot of successful and professional Schutzhund trainers/owners who can help and assist you in your training. 

Good luck!

Dan


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

You have to take Stormy to a SchH or a Ringsport club and have them evaluate the dog. Some dogs have what it takes and some don't. GSDs may look tough but I think someone in my club told me roughly only 3 out of 10 GSDs can do protection stuff. To take a dog that does not have the drive and the nerve to do this and then stress/pressure/scare him into barking and biting is just inhumane.

Also, personal protection and schutzhund are not the same. Schutzhund is a sport. Some schutzhund dogs will bite for real if needed, some won't. 

However, you can teach your dog to go "woof, woof" on command. Most people who see a GSD barking will assume that the dog is some sort of police/attack dog and back off ... that is, unless you run into a bad dude who also happens to work dogs in his spare time


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

There is a BIG difference between training your dog in Schutzhund (which is a SPORT where they teach the dog to bite the sleeve and ONLY the sleeve) and training your dog for personal protection (where you want the dog to bite whatever part it can get hold of).

Either way, both take TONS of time (and money) and require you to always be practicing.

Unless you are in a situation where you feel you NEED to have the dog trained to bite someone on command (like you are being stalked), I would stick with just teaching the dog to bark on command.

A German Shepherd already has a reputation that makes people think twice about messing with them. In most cases that alone is enough to keep you from being bothered.


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

Wow, I have learned so much from all the post. I want to thank you guys again. Maybe learning more of this Schutzhund and buying a book/reading more info on it will help me for now. Stormy does bark at strangers when I'm outside with him. How would you guys teach a dog to bark/speak in command? This is very interesting, but seems so hard when I imagine it 

Thanks!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's easy!

Wait until he does bark (or set him up in a situation where you KNOW he will bark) then REWARD like crazy!!

My guys bark when the doorbell rings. I had a friend stand outside my door and ring the bell. When the dogs barked I said "GOOD SPEAK!!" and gave them treats. We repeated this many times over the course of a week and soon my guys starting barking as soon as I said SPEAK.


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIt's easy!
> 
> Wait until he does bark (or set him up in a situation where you KNOW he will bark) then REWARD like crazy!!
> 
> My guys bark when the doorbell rings. I had a friend stand outside my door and ring the bell. When the dogs barked I said "GOOD SPEAK!!" and gave them treats. We repeated this many times over the course of a week and soon my guys starting barking as soon as I said SPEAK.



WOW! Now this is something I NEED to try. Thanks lauri and the gang. Now I think I need to go buy some more treats as I think I'm going to run out for giving him so much


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't know much about all that protection training but I am a firm believe that if your dog, big or small, feels you are in imminent danger he/she will protect you. Dogs, especially GSD's have very strong protection instincts with their family naturally. I am pretty confident that Lulu would step up to the plate if my daughter or myself were in imminent danger and I have heard countless stories of dogs stopping kids from walking into danger, etc. without any training. I would never want to get Lulu this protection training as she is so sweet and non violent I would hate to teach her to bite even if I could control it with commands. I feel this training is best saved for working police and guard dogs maybe. Just MHO


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Just wanted to say that a dog is a living animal, not superman. Most people only need a dog that can act agressive and put on a big show. I dont really like the idea of my dog coming in contact with a threat. Because if someone is willing to come through a "big scary dog" to get what they want they are either crazy (then that can easily turn harmful to my dog) or have some serious balls to confront the dog and are planning on winning (and probably have a weapon that would do the job). IMO a dog is to prevent a problem, a gun is to finish one. (or whatever tool you have to defend yourself)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDluver4lyfeIMO a dog is to prevent a problem, a gun is to finish one. (or whatever tool you have to defend yourself)


I have a slightly different take on this.

My dogs' job is to DELAY the intruder while *I* get my gun.










And don't dismiss a dog based on size! In my pack the two big dogs (Mauser, GSD and Sasha, ? mix) would be barking up a storm but Sasha would be retreating the whole time. Right now Mauser would probably back down as he's going through yet another funky teenage period. Tazer, the Cocker would be barking with a tennis ball in his mouth (trying to push it on the intruder so they can play) and Kaynya (the Chinese Crested) would be barking and jumping up in the intruders face so she could lick them.

And all the time this commotion is going on, Winnie - the Corgi mix - would be biding her time, waiting for an opening so she could silently shoot in and NAIL the intruder on the leg!!

Forgot the big, loud Shepherd - you need to watch out for the Corgi mix!!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lauri, someone would have to be completely insane to break into your house!!!!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

LOL, Chyanne would be like ' hey dude, throw this ball for me and watch me bring it back to you' but then again, I did not get her for protection, I asked for a best friend, and I got a GSD


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I actually have NO idea what Lou would do but I know my border collie was a very sweet dog who loved everyone but one time a friend of mine tried to come in my house with a friend of his that Shadow had never met, I wasn't home and told my friend for both of them to just go in and wait for me, turns out shadow let my friend John in (who she knew) but then stood in front of the guy she didn't know and bared her teeth and growled and wouldn't let him in! Shadow was SUPER smart, smartest dog by far I have ever had so I am not really sure what Lulu would do, she is a huge lover, I hope I never have to find out!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDluver4lyfeIMO a dog is to prevent a problem, a gun is to finish one. (or whatever tool you have to defend yourself)
> ...


I completely agree!! I just dont agree with the mentality that a dog is the only defense you need (and thats the gist I get when I hear people say "I want my dog to protect"). "Protection" dogs (and I use that term widely) buy you time nothing more. A dog will do what it can to HELP protect but ultimately it is your job to neutralize the threat, not the dog. And to put that much expectation on a dog is going to leave you SOL, when your dog is challenged by a very determined person and the person wins. My point if you want/have a PPD: Always have a Plan B (and possible a C and D, lol).


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

To Do List:

TEACH STORMY TO SPEAK/BARK in command! Never been so excited to teach him a new trick.

I appreciate the feedback so far. I just fear maybe Stormy could get a bit friendly to a stranger. Threat or not.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Our shep mix is a huge lovebug, therapy/nursing home visits dog and loves meeting people, but if he senses someone is up to no good, he will go ballistic and in full protection mode. It doesn't happen often, but if it does I pay full attention. He chased away a burgalar one night that was about to attempt to break in my bedroom window while I was sleeping and my DH was at work. 

Would he have attacked the guy? I don't know, but he scared the beejezus out of the guy enough for him to hightail it out and for me to get the gun. That's all I need.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: StormyK9
> I appreciate the feedback so far. I just fear maybe Stormy could get a bit friendly to a stranger. Threat or not.


Probably. It is a common fear of new owners that their dogs are "too friendly", but it is just a puppy thing and a VERY GOOD thing. Once he matures the aloofness and protection instincts with come by themselves, over a foundation of self confidence.

When? Some dogs start about 8 months old, sometimes around the year, other times it takes two or three good years , but it has nothing to do with how friendly the dog is now.


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

For the barking command. Instead of ringing the door bell, I can use a different tactic to make him bark would be fine right? I plan on getting a stuffed duck toy and make my cousins wiggle it so he barks at it that way. Would that be fine?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Whatever works for your dog is OK. Creativity is the key, you already grasped the idea.


----------



## bigworm36 (May 3, 2009)

I would look to get your dog in Shutzhund. I got my dog invloved when he was 5 months. He is only 8 months old now but he was doing a great job so far. They trainers there are very outstanding and now how to handle the dogs


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: StormyK9ok, Thanks everyone. So I guess me training him to do this is out of the picture. I want to seek a professional, but Technostorm, you said some are just not as good. So how do I know which one is a perfect trainer? I know that if I meet with one of these trainers and they show me some there skills that they have done with other dogs, I can be easily persuade which is something I don't want to happen. I want to know what is a good/bad trainer. You guys also metion "SCH club", may I ask what is that?
> 
> Thanks




I just joined a brand new Schutzhund Club in Southern California, this Club is hosting the big NASS Show in November at The Pomona Fairgrounds, you may want to check that show out as you will see a lot of Schutzhund Dogs from around the Country, I would contact the Club and let them know you are interested in Schutzhund, we also have a show in Malibu the end of the month you might want to check out, everyone at this Club is very outgoing and friendly and they rotate the training sites to accomodate people from all around the southland. The website is OGGoldenState.org .


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Ya when i was home and my dog(jack) saw a strange guy walk up to our dog and ring it multiple times he was not happy. Jack does not usually bark when the doorbell rings and i said jack get em and jacks hair went strait up and he went into full protection for me and my family. That guy ran really fast and left. My dog will protect even when i dont tell him .


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

When I see Lulu's "Shackles" (is that on the upper back behind their head?) because when she feels threatened, they come right up! is strange to watch, I didn't even know dogs could do that until she got upset at my weird dogman neighbor and the hair on her upper back stood up! and she was only 6 mo at the time. So I think they can sense danger (as dogman later proved, long story)


----------



## geneSW (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll say this now.... I will not be popular for what I am about to say, but it is the complete truth. *If you don't like to hear about firearms then just skip past this post.*

Why should you try to train your dog to protect you? Why should your dog put it's life on the line to defend you when you could be completely able to protect yourself and your family against multiple attackers (worst case situation) simply by getting the proper training through tactical firearm clubs in your local area? Go, pick up something in a 9mm (Glock 17, 1911, HiPoint C9...ect...et...) then go to the range *a lot* and learn how to use that tool properly. Then, go get yourself a CCW (Concealed weapon permit) by going through a CCW class. if you are worried about your children getting to it... then put it up where they cannot get to it. Somewhere in your bedroom, up high.

Yes, a barking dog can help to detur small thieves or punk kids... but if the person is even slightly determined then this won't matter as they will just hurt your k9 and take whatever they want anyways. So, why would you put your k9 in danger when you can prevent it in the first place with a good alarm system and a means to protect those you love?

Yes, this is a lot of training, and yes it is all required! A firearm is a tool. A tool that can save your (and your families) life!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Gene,

UGH. I'll state by saying I work with firearms everyday. Am pro-gun. But, guns are not for everything. Under NO circumstance should a person get a gun and expect to use it in a hand-to-hand combat type situation if they are even REMOTELY uncomfortable with them. NO ONE should get a gun for the sole reason of home protection, because the bottom line is most people cannot perform under pressure with firearms. Use them for sport, use them for hunting, and consider home protection with them as an extra bonus. Just look a police officers who carry guns every day. In most instances, addrenaline and nerves take over. Their aim is destoryed, they shoot more ammo than they realize (indeed, there are many documented cases of officers actually dropping magazines and reloading their firearms and not remembering), and they have very little recollection of what actually happened.

Just as with training a dog to do bite work, it is NOT something anyone should be doing. Ultimately, there are very few people who should be expecting a gun to "work" for home protection.


----------



## geneSW (Sep 25, 2009)

Elsa... Let me start by point out that i've been around firearms all my life. My father works as maintance for a prison (and therefore required to carry), and I myself am .mil. I understand that they just aren't for some people, that they aren't for everything. I never stated that they where for everything. They are good for their intended purpose, and with handguns that purpose is self defense. This is why companies make IWB and OWB (Inner waistband and Outer waistband) holsters. Also, notice that I stated a handgun, not a shotgun or other longgun, as these firearms are more generally used for hunting (as you pointed out). 

I'd also like to point out that most self defense situations that include firearms occur within very close proximity. Police officers train over and over and over again. This reenforces muscle memory and is often times what saves a LEO's life. Also, note that I said training with a firearm for a very extensive amount of time is something one would need to do before considering using a firearm as a self defense tool. It's more of a case of have and not need then need and not have. I care for the lives of my family and as such am working on a CCW for the state I have moved to (changed state residency and therefor last CCW would no longer hold ground).


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: geneSWI'll say this now.... I will not be popular for what I am about to say, but it is the complete truth. *If you don't like to hear about firearms then just skip past this post.*
> 
> Why should you try to train your dog to protect you? Why should your dog put it's life on the line to defend you when you could be completely able to protect yourself and your family against multiple attackers (worst case situation) simply by getting the proper training through tactical firearm clubs in your local area?


On the contrary, this is a pretty popular mindset for a lot of dog owners. You are right, our dogs' jobs are to bark and look intimidating to warn off a possible intruder, but it is YOUR job to protect your family, your home, and your dog, whether you use a gun, alarm system or samurai sword (just happened here recently). Ultimately, if someone sees and hears my scary looking dog barking from the window and decides to come in anyway, they're probably prepared to take on the dog and I don't want my dog to be injured.

Also, I have serious doubts as to how many dogs would actively engage an intruder. We romanticize it by thinking "yeah my dog would totally risk life and limb to save my life" - and many do, especially GSDs - but the truth is a good amount will not. And even if you _think_ your dog will, there's no way to be sure of that unless the dog has had the proper training or proven himself willing and able to do so in the past. Protection is not the same as warning barking or fear aggression, and we tend to confuse these. 

Our SchH trainer has always told newcomers who were interested in training with us that even if you think your dog is going to protect you and engage a threat, chances are, he won't unless he's been trained to do so (and SchH training doesn't count). After seeing some dogs being tested and worked, I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Stormy,

I applaud you for asking for advice and being open minded to it. It appears that you are new to german shepherds but are soaking up some good information, going to obedience and looking to grow with your dog. These dogs are very smart and we have to be pretty informed to raise them right, and lord knows, I've made and am probably still making mistakes. 

You have some great suggestions here, teaching your dog to bark on command is often a very good deterrent to burglars. Several of my neighbors were broken in to last year during the night--with them home, and they had dogs, but they skipped over my house. I make sure I have the nice german shepherd doormat, windchimes and a large dog bowl outside so people get the point.

If anybody breaks in PAST a barking german shepherd, they are dangerous or stupid and the dog may be at risk of being shot or badly hurt by a crazed nut.

It sounds like you love your boy, so hopefully if he ends up not being particularly protective, you will love and cherish him.

I have a big, scary-looking, handsome sable male whose parents earned their sch. 3 titles and the sire was a regional champion and his protection instincts were excellent.

My dog, Aik, is a gentle bear who thinks everybody is good to the bone. And he's not fearless, if anybody breaks in to my house with a hissing kitten or running vacum, I'm out of luck. I've had friends let themselves in to my house when nobody was home--people Aik had not met---and he welcomed them with kisses. He is a big, sweet, loving dork.

BUT...this is what I wanted. My homeowners insurance will not insure me if they know I have gsds. I do not want a liability, or a dog who is not professionally trained by an experienced protection trainer with frequent refresher courses, as a dog who bites from fear or indeterminate judgements about who is a threat is a risk to others and a HUGE liabilty. I am very happy that Aik scares the pants off of people with his enormous bark. I have been in some situations with him in which people backed down when they saw him, and if they had gotten just a *bit* closer, they would have seen his puppy dog eyes. But most don't.

It is not innate in all german shepherds to protect to the point of biting. And I love my big, dorky gentle bear Aik just the way he is. 

On the other hand, my gsd girl Lucy was an excellent judge of character--too bad I didn't listen to her when I was dating. She was smaller and very aloof with people except for me. She was never tested, but I wonder if she might have tried to put the smackdown on anybody who tried to hurt me. Problem is, I was intensely protective of her, and to get to my dog, they would have had to come through a short, skinny Sicilian chick trying to poke their eyes out with my thumbs.

Good luck with Stormy, i'm sure we'd love it if you posted some pictures in the photo section and kept updates on your wonderful times and training with your new buddy.


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

hey guys, just recently I have been trying hard to teach Stormy how to bark/speak. Guess what?! He finally learned!! Only thing is that he only listens to that command when he knows I have a treat. (silly boy) JenniferD, I want to thank you for giving some heart warming comments. I have been getting some comments from friends/family that Stormy looks intimidating as he stares you down with his two ears pointing up. If I were a stranger, I would too think Stormy is an intimidating dog, but I know Stormy is a loving person once you know him. I have been reading on some schH training, as I plan on joining in the summer as a hobbie for me and Stormy, which will be some fun.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey something I can brag about and it might help you out as well.

All I did with Mocha was got him looking at me with the watch command and while I stared at him I just pointed at my mouth 2-3 times (vigorously) and in his confusion he growled a little. I did it again and he barked, so I rewarded him. I did it again and he barked, so I rewarded him. It took him like one minute to pick it up; the wife and kids were in awe that he picked it up that quickly. Yeah me, Yeah him









I should let you know that the reason we wanted to teach him to bark on command was so he would not bark so much. The idea is that barking is an act done for a reward, among other things. Unless there is some reason for him to bark, he just does not bark unless given the command.


----------

